# Problem mit eingescannen Bildern



## ichbinderpicknicker (25. September 2004)

Moin,
vor einigen Tagen haben wir unsere Hochzeitsfotos vom Fotografen abgeholt.
Da die Kosten für eine Nachbestellung immens sind, habe ich die Fotos mit meinem Canon 5000F eingescannt (Programm Photoshop Testversion).
Das Problem ist, daß das Fotopapier kein Hochglanz ist, sondern ein "geriffeltes" Papier. Beim Einscannen sieht man nun ein Rastermuster auf dem neuen Bild, lauter weiße Punkte, regenmäßig angeordnet. Bei der Scannereinstellung aktivierte ich nun "Zeitung", aber das Ergebnis blieb das gleiche.
Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht oder einen guten Rat? Darüber wäre ich sehr dankbar! Vielleicht gibt es ja andere Möglichkeiten, "besser" einzuscannen oder zu bearbeiten!

DANKE


----------



## extracuriosity (25. September 2004)

Was du da siehst, ist wohl ein Moirré Effekt. Er tritt auf, wenn zwei Raster übereinandergelegt werden. Das eine Raster sind die Bildpunkte auf dem Foto, das andere die Abtastpunkte bei deinem Scanner. Schau mal, ob du im Scanprogramm irgendwo eine Option findest, die Moirré beseitigt. Ansonsten mal hier im Forum suchen. Gibt schon den ein oder anderen Thread darüber.


----------



## ichbinderpicknicker (25. September 2004)

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber das Problem habe ich immer noch nicht gelöst. Habe Euch mal einen Ausschnitt des Bildes eingestellt, bin mir nicht sicher das es Moire ist, sondern nur die Struktur des eingescannten Fofopapiers. Wie gesagt, es ist kein glattes Papier sondern raues, geriffeltes, oder wie ich es auch immer beschreiben soll.
Habe bei der Scanner Software alles ausgereizt, jetzt bräuchte ich nen Profi!

Grüße


----------



## Consti (25. September 2004)

Versuchs mal so:

1. Scan das Bild in einer SEHR hohen Auflösung ein
2. Wende den Blur-Filter in PS an (aber nur ganz leicht)
3. Verkleinere das Foto auf die Grösse, wie du es haben willst

Vllt bringt dass ja den gewünschten Erfolg!


----------



## ShadowMan (25. September 2004)

Hi du!

Hab mir das Foto auch gerade mal gespeichert und rumprobiert. Das beste Ergebnis habe ich mit Helligkeit interpolieren (Störungsfilter) und einem Radius von 2 erreicht. Dadurch wirkt das Bild zwar etwas verschwommen, aber wenn du es vorher schon mit einer hohen Auflösung einscannst würde sich das auch beheben lassen. Am besten einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht fällt es im Gesamtbild gar nicht auf.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ichbinderpicknicker (25. September 2004)

Ich habe jetzt alles durchprobiert, die Suchen-Funktion durchforstet und komme trotzdem nicht weiter.
Da der Fotograf für das Hochzeitsfoto 13 Euro verlangt, werde ich auch nicht aufgeben und weiter versuchen.
Dennoch freue ich mich über jede weitere Idee!

Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (25. September 2004)

Hi du!

Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich zu wissen was nicht funktioniert hat und warum es nicht gut war. Ist die das Ergebnis dann zu verschwommen oder wo liegt das Problem?

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## German (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ichbinderpicknicker _
> *Da der Fotograf für das Hochzeitsfoto 13 Euro verlangt, werde ich auch nicht aufgeben und weiter versuchen.*


Für einen Abzug? Das ist ja Wucher.

Mein *unqualifizierte*  Meinung:

In der Regel ist das Aufnehmen von Hochzeitsfotos eine Dienstleistung die mit dem dafür veranschlagten Pauschalpreis abgeglichen ist.

Der Fotograf ist zwar der Urheber der Bilder und hätte erstmal alle Verwertungsrechte daran, dies wird aber eingeschränkt durch das Einverständnis der *Personen*, die darauf abgebildet sind.

Mach dich mal schlau wie sich die Rechtslage tatsächlich verhält (im WWW z.B. auf diversen RA-Seiten über Medienrecht, Frage in de.soc.recht.misc) und versuch dann mit fundiertem Wissen an die Negative zu kommen.

Oft hilft auch ein Gespräch in dem man einen Dienstleister darauf aufmerksam macht, daß diese Form der "Kundenbindung" auch ganz schön in die Hose gehen kann, wenn sichs herumspricht  

Noch eine technische Idee zu Deinem Problem:
Würd ich aber erst mal an einem unbedeutenden Foto ausprobieren, da es die Fotos zerstören dürfte.
Bestreiche die Fotos mit einem farblosen Gel, drück sie auf eine Glasscheibe und scan sie dann ein. 
Die Scans dann unbedingt ausbelichten lassen und Negative bestellen.


----------



## ichbinderpicknicker (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Hi du!
> 
> Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich zu wissen was nicht funktioniert hat und warum es nicht gut war. Ist die das Ergebnis dann zu verschwommen oder wo liegt das Problem?
> ...



Hi,
also die Tips die ich bekommen habe, sowie die Tips, die andere User zum Thema Moiré (siehe Suche) bekommen haben, haben nicht geklappt. Zum Beispiel hohe Auflösung einscannen, bearbeiten und verkleinern; oder Bearbeiten der einzelnen Kanäle hat auch nicht geklappt. 
Immer sind in irgendeiner Art und Weise diese störenden weißen Punkte zu sehen.

Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (25. September 2004)

Ich hab doch ein Bild angehangen und dort sind weder weiße Punkte noch sonst irgendwelche Störungen 
Einziges Problem ist das es etwas verschwommen ist und das kannst du ausgleichen indem du dein Bild höher einscannst. Das "Moire" wirst du dadurch nicht so weg bekommen. 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## mschuetzda (25. September 2004)

Da es kein 'Moire' sonder das "geprägte Waffelmuster" des Fotopapiers ist, wird es bei hoher Scanauflösung immer zu sehen sein. Deshalb würde ich mal den umgekehrten Ansatz versuchen, niedrige Auflösung beim Scannen und dann "Unscharf maskieren". 
Es könnte auch sein, dass eine leichte matte Kunststoffolie (Prospekthülle oder ähnliches) zwischen Glas und Foto beim Scannen das Waffelmuster reduziert.

Oder, was wahrscheinlich die beste Qualität bringt, von dem/den Bild(ern) nochmal je ein Exemplar auf Glanzpapier, statt mit dem matten "Waffelpapier", bestellen und davon die Kopien scannen.


----------



## ichbinderpicknicker (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mschuetzda _
> *Da es kein 'Moire' sonder das "geprägte Waffelmuster" des Fotopapiers ist, wird es bei hoher Scanauflösung immer zu sehen sein. Deshalb würde ich mal den umgekehrten Ansatz versuchen, niedrige Auflösung beim Scannen und dann "Unscharf maskieren".
> Es könnte auch sein, dass eine leichte matte Kunststoffolie (Prospekthülle oder ähnliches) zwischen Glas und Foto beim Scannen das Waffelmuster reduziert.
> 
> Oder, was wahrscheinlich die beste Qualität bringt, von dem/den Bild(ern) nochmal je ein Exemplar auf Glanzpapier, statt mit dem matten "Waffelpapier", bestellen und davon die Kopien scannen. *



Na klar, auf die Idee mit dem Papier neu bestellen bin ich ja auch schon bekommen, bin aber zu geizig dem Fotografen 13 Euro pro Bild zu schenken, insgesamt sind es 11 Bilder. Versuche es gleich mal mit einer Folie.


----------



## ichbinderpicknicker (26. September 2004)

So, 
habe eine Glasscheibe dazwischen gelegt, eine Prospekthülle benutzt, aber die Waffelstruktur des Bildes habe ich immer im Scan.
Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben, das Bild ohne Verlust einzuscannen.
Im Photoshop bearbeiten klappt ja, dennoch geht Qualität verloren.
Also, weiterprobieren.

Grüße


----------



## da_Dj (27. September 2004)

Ich erinnere mich schwach, dass es die Möglichkeit gab, dass Bild in einem 45° Winkel einzuscannen und dass diese Fehler dann verschwinden sollten, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ...


----------



## blount (28. September 2004)

Hallo ichbinderpicknicker,

was du versuchen könntest falls dein Scanner
diese Einstellung unterstüzt ist die Werte der
Lpi (LinePerInch) anders einzustellen.

Die besten Ergebnisse erhalte ich normaler-
weise bei einer Einstellung von 100 Lpi.

Niedrige Werte erhöhen die Genauigkeit beim
Scannen aber führen auch zu den unerwünschten
Punkten oder auch Streifen! Während zu hohe
Werte das Bild verwaschen (über 150 Lpi).


----------



## BSA (28. September 2004)

Hey!

LPI hab ich persönlich ja noch nie gehört, meinst du vielleicht DPI (Dots Per Inch)?
und DPI solltest du schon 150 nehmen, aber ich denke das wird nicht zur lösung des Problems führen.
Ich würde her versuchen die Methode von German durch zu setzen.
Das ist denke ich die vielleicht Sinnvollste Variante!


----------



## blount (28. September 2004)

Hallo,



> LPI hab ich persönlich ja noch nie gehört,
> meinst du vielleicht DPI (Dots Per Inch)?



Nein ich meine Lpi, dieser Wert bezieht sich auf die
Rastergenauigkeit. Ist das Raster zu fein, dann
werden halt auch kleinste Irritationen mitgescanned
und wirken sich sehr störend auf das komplette Bild
aus.

Mfg


----------



## Fineas (28. September 2004)

@ichbinderpicknicker

Also an den Symptomen zu doktorn ist in der Theorie immer problematisch. Hast Du nicht ein Stück etwas mehr Bild in hoher Auflöung, das Du in die Öffentlichkeit zu geben bereit bist? Dann wäre die Diskussion und Operation am lebenden Objekt sicher einfacher. Gibt es denn keinen Hochzeitshund, für den sich der Fotograph seine goldene Nase verdient hat?


----------



## McAce (29. September 2004)

Also ich finde das *SchadowMan*  dir schon den richtigen Weg gezeigt hat die
Punkte sind weg. Das verschwommene läßt sich durch 
gezielt eingesetzte Schärfungstechniken verbessern.

Nur mit dem angehängten Beispielbild läßt sich leider nicht so viel anfangen.

MFG McAce


----------



## ichbinderpicknicker (30. September 2004)

Ich habe alles durch, jetzt hilft nur ein Wunder.
Das "beste" Ergebnis habe ich erlangt durch einscannen mit 900 dpi, Helligkeit interpolieren Faktor 2, gauß. Weichzeichner mit 1 und auf 300 dpi herunterzurechnen. Dennoch ist das Ergebnis nicht akzeptabel.
Mein Scanner unterstützt den Moire-Entferner mit der Funktion "glätten". Ist aber nicht so dolle. Es ist ein Canon 5000F.
Hier für Euch mal zum probieren ein anderes Bild mit höherem Ausschnitt. Eingescannt mit 300 dpi und Autotonwertkorrektur. Für andere Wünsche meldet Euch einfach.
Wie gesagt, die weißen Punkte sind das Muster des Papieres, kein echte Moire-Effekt.

Grüße


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Oktober 2004)

Hast du schonmal "Störungen entfernen" ausprobiert?
Dieser Filter zeichnet das Bild, meiner Meinung nach, nicht so stark weich
wie z.B. "Helligkeit interpolieren".


----------

